# Open Grave - Deutscher Trailer zum Zombie-Horror



## FlorianStangl (28. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Open Grave - Deutscher Trailer zum Zombie-Horror* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Open Grave - Deutscher Trailer zum Zombie-Horror


----------



## SDChaos (28. August 2014)

Könnte interessant werden. Zumal ich den Schauspieler mag


----------

